# Is it necessary to put the 2 clips in above and below the pads?



## wolfsburg023 (Oct 19, 2007)

Is it necessary to put those 2 clips in that sit above and below the brake pads?

I couldn't get them to stay in place when I put the pads in so I just took them out all together

thanks again


----------



## wolfsburg023 (Oct 19, 2007)

up


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

wat?


----------



## wolfsburg023 (Oct 19, 2007)

KG18t said:


> wat?


just posted pictures,

I put the brakes back together without putting these 2 pieces back in. They sit above and below the pads in the caliper


----------



## KG18t (Aug 9, 2006)

you're the second person with a thread like this today, yes, put them back in.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

wolfsburg023 said:


> Is it necessary to put those 2 clips in that sit above and below the brake pads?
> 
> I couldn't get them to stay in place when I put the pads in so I just took them out all together
> 
> thanks again


No, not if you don't mind the brake pads rattling all the time.

What are you some kind of uncoord? The clips just sit there, what's so hard about putting them back in?


----------



## austin neuschafer (Apr 26, 2002)

brake pads will rattle back n forth w/o them


----------



## rick90210 (Mar 22, 2004)

I have this rattle problem too and as somebody stated in other threads, it's killing me!!!! I'm amazed how loud it is... 

I took out the tire to see if something was loose but everything seems fine, and the thingies are there... but the pads are not exacly tight or anything, the can be rattled a little...

this is how it looks in my car...




























is there any special way to install these rattle-stopping springs? 

(1990 Jetta 8v, automatic)


----------

